# need info on stanley block plane



## jaxonquad (Jan 26, 2011)

got a couple new toys, a stanley no. 78 (found plenty of info on this) 
I cant seem to find much on the block plane. i have found "stanley 9 1/2 (13-029a)" on the blade. its missing a threaded post and nut, depth adjustment. from what little i gathered its left hand threads? maybe. any clues?


----------



## jaxonquad (Jan 26, 2011)

Oops here's the pics..


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

http://www.antique-used-tools.com/comparts.htm

Jax, looks like a 9 1/2 block plane. The adjustment wheel is LH thread. Yours is a newer version of the lever cap that I have, but old enough to have an adjustable mouth and finger grooves. I'm pretty sure the sides were flat by the '50's 

Both planes are great finds. I have both, and use then constantly. Best of luck bringing them back to life.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

http://www.supertool.com/stanleybg/stan2.htm#num9.5

A little history for you.


----------

